# Work wanted spain



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all, i am british and i have a small campervan (citroen romahome) and i am thinking of driving down to spain for part of the summer,i am looking for work maybe on a casual basis,maybe a campsite or washing up , collecting glasses,driving,light handyman work ect in return for somewhere to park my camper and a couple of meals and liquid refresshments per day,Have you just opened a bussiness and need cheap staff if so i'm your man. 
I am 48 years young,single,i don't drink apart from the odd shandy with my meals,i do smoke (naughty boy),i am very clean and dress on a smart casual basis,i am very honest and trustworthy and good with people and have a good sense of humour,i also speak a little spanish.
I am not a traveller i have my own home and just want a change of scenery and a bit of sun, sand and sea,no chance of that here !,have you got anything for me :fingerscrossed:,if so,mail me,cheers Chris.


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Chris,

and welcome to that forum.

Good luck finding a job!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to Spain. If you find a job, buy a lottery ticket also; it means your luck's in. 

But, your chances of finding any kind of job in Spain at the moment are equivalent to your chance of winning the Lottery outright.

Best of Luck.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

shawbags said:


> Hi all, i am british and i have a small campervan (citroen romahome) Have you just opened a bussiness and need cheap staff if so i'm your man.
> .


If you'll do it for less than 20€/8hour shift I think you'll possibly find a job !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

shawbags said:


> Hi all, i am british and i have a small campervan (citroen romahome) and i am thinking of driving down to spain for part of the summer,i am looking for work maybe on a casual basis,maybe a campsite or washing up , collecting glasses,driving,light handyman work ect in return for somewhere to park my camper and a couple of meals and liquid refresshments per day,Have you just opened a bussiness and need cheap staff if so i'm your man.
> I am 48 years young,single,i don't drink apart from the odd shandy with my meals,i do smoke (naughty boy),i am very clean and dress on a smart casual basis,i am very honest and trustworthy and good with people and have a good sense of humour,i also speak a little spanish.
> I am not a traveller i have my own home and just want a change of scenery and a bit of sun, sand and sea,no chance of that here !,have you got anything for me :fingerscrossed:,if so,mail me,cheers Chris.


Seven million unemployed Spaniards who need to work to support families in the queue ahead of you......


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> If you'll do it for less than 20€/8hour shift I think you'll possibly find a job !


3 hours a day for 2 meals and somewhere to park my camper is not asking much,i worked in a bar in ibiza 2004 in Es Cana 8 euros an hour cash,i'm very friendly and got a lot of customers to come back night after night and thats without chaseing them up the road hanging off there shorts,all you need is to be genuine and friendly,cheers Chris.


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

doro said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> and welcome to that forum.
> 
> Good luck finding a job!


Cheers .


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you thought of WFFA. Work for food/accomodation. This usually involves working on a farm, picking fruit, rebuilding walls, digging etc, etc. In the summer it is blooming hard work and whilst it might be an option it is not for the faint hearted. Work starts early, usually at around 5 or 6 am and carries on through to siesta in heat of anything up to the high 40's. Work may then resume after siesta although most folk let you have the afternoon off and believe you me you need it. 

Now whilst you have your own accomodation (this might help you) the wages you will receive is usually only food and accomodation with little to no money ever changing hands, so you may need to have access to funds if you want to go out in the evenings etc. 

Such work is rarely near the beaches, so if you don't want to be inland then you may not want to consider this sort of work.

I just want to say, you will be competing (if you go for picking jobs) with the Africans, Moroccans and Eastern Europeans all of whom are paid for how much they can pick. Add to this they have this kind of work pretty sewn up your best bet if you want to come over is to look at WFFA on the internet and see if you can find something to suit.


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Seven million unemployed Spaniards who need to work to support families in the queue ahead of you......


And plenty of British bussineses who would rather emply British staff who they can trust not to dip there fingers in the till and will not exspect to party all through the night,work and be able to keep it up all season,and also understand.How many staff turn up for the season and disapear when they realise they have to work and cannot lie on the beach all day,remember i am looking for a place to park my camper and food/drink not alcohol,i have no one else to look after but myself,i won't be working for the money i will work to keep my sanity and meet new friends,in all honesty i'm not short of cash i just don't want to have to spend much wilst i'm over there LOL, i know how hard it is these days for small bussineses to stay on there feet so i will give a little help and hopefully recieve a little help its not much to ask,i'm looking for genuine people who will not take the mick,cheers Chris.


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Have you thought of WFFA. Work for food/accomodation. This usually involves working on a farm, picking fruit, rebuilding walls, digging etc, etc. In the summer it is blooming hard work and whilst it might be an option it is not for the faint hearted. Work starts early, usually at around 5 or 6 am and carries on through to siesta in heat of anything up to the high 40's. Work may then resume after siesta although most folk let you have the afternoon off and believe you me you need it.
> 
> Now whilst you have your own accomodation (this might help you) the wages you will receive is usually only food and accomodation with little to no money ever changing hands, so you may need to have access to funds if you want to go out in the evenings etc.
> 
> ...


I want a few hours work a day not a full time job LOL,i'm trying to slow down not work myself into an early grave,Cheers Chris.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

shawbags said:


> And plenty of British bussineses who would rather emply British staff who they can trust not to dip there fingers in the till and will not exspect to party all through the night,work and be able to keep it up all season,and also understand.How many staff turn up for the season and disapear when they realise they have to work and cannot lie on the beach all day,remember i am looking for a place to park my camper and food/drink not alcohol,i have no one else to look after but myself,i won't be working for the money i will work to keep my sanity and meet new friends,in all honesty i'm not short of cash i just don't want to have to spend much wilst i'm over there LOL, i know how hard it is these days for small bussineses to stay on there feet so i will give a little help and hopefully recieve a little help its not much to ask,i'm looking for genuine people who will not take the mick,cheers Chris.


If anyone is likely to rip you off or cheat you it is more likely to be British immigrants, sadly. In this area, British businesses have a poor reputation. Are you insinuating Spaniards are more dishonest than Brits?

The fact is that Spain is in deep crisis. This is my home and any work I have to offer goes if at all possible to the people who live here. If you are willing to work for practically nothing then someone who really needs that job will remain on the dole. 

I hope you can understand where I'm coming from. There is real hardship here. It's not like the Spain of ten years ago.

You'll also need to find a designated place to park your camper as the police are cracking down on 'wild' parking. 

Jo's suggestion is a sound one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shawbags said:


> And plenty of British bussineses who would rather emply British staff who they can trust not to dip there fingers in the till and will not exspect to party all through the night,work and be able to keep it up all season,and also understand.How many staff turn up for the season and disapear when they realise they have to work and cannot lie on the beach all day,remember i am looking for a place to park my camper and food/drink not alcohol,i have no one else to look after but myself,i won't be working for the money i will work to keep my sanity and meet new friends,in all honesty i'm not short of cash i just don't want to have to spend much wilst i'm over there LOL, i know how hard it is these days for small bussineses to stay on there feet so i will give a little help and hopefully recieve a little help its not much to ask,i'm looking for genuine people who will not take the mick,cheers Chris.


I don't think you'll find as many British businesses here as there were in 2004...

however, if all you genuinely want is food & a place to park up, not actual payment - take a look at our *FAQs & useful info *thread above - there are links to volunteer schemes like the one JoCatalunya suggested


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

shawbags said:


> And plenty of British bussineses who would rather emply British staff who they can trust not to dip there fingers in the till and will not exspect to party all through the night,work and be able to keep it up all season,and also understand.How many staff turn up for the season and disapear when they realise they have to work and cannot lie on the beach all day,remember i am looking for a place to park my camper and food/drink not alcohol,i have no one else to look after but myself,i won't be working for the money i will work to keep my sanity and meet new friends,in all honesty i'm not short of cash i just don't want to have to spend much wilst i'm over there LOL, i know how hard it is these days for small bussineses to stay on there feet so i will give a little help and hopefully recieve a little help its not much to ask,i'm looking for genuine people who will not take the mick,cheers Chris.


Chris,
If you want to help then please don't come to a country with such high unemployment where there are plenty of local people, many of whom speak English AND Spanish, are honest, and who will work from sun up to sun down.
If you want to help try a country with high employment like, uhmm...


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Life in Spain is no longer what it used to be. 

Food prices in our area have gone up by 40%. Unemployment in our area is over 55%. People are so desperate they will literally work for a meal and are grateful for it. 
Now I do not doubt you are honest, decent, etc, etc. But let me ask you this. Why should I or anyone wish to employ you when you only want to work for a couple of hours a day when for the same wage I and others can get someone to work for 6 or more hours. 

Okay, taking advantage in this way isn't nice. But just because a person has a business doesnt mean they are rolling in it. I can take you to at least 10 bars in our local town that have closed down thanks to the crisis and those that are still open are struggling to survive. 

If WFFA is not to your liking and I am not saying all WFFA places require you to work for protracted periods I personally do not know what else there is available. 
My own son who is fluent in both Spanish, Catalan, speaks enough German to get by and is pretty nifty at speaking Arabic cannot get a job so it really is a case of beggars cannot be choosers in this place anymore. 

However, you may be lucky and to that end I wish you all the best..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are going to be here for more than 90 days you will have to take out residency and for that you will have to prove that you have a monthly income going into a Spanish bank and that you have healthcare provision (not an EHIC!). Your campervan will, in all probability, not be acceptable for homologation (putting onto Spanish plates) and you will not be able to use it after a further 90 days. It will likely have no resale value unless you can sell it to another Brit going back to UK. During the period that you would be able to use the campervan it must be street legal as it would be in UK (Insurance [the green-card on a British insurance may not cover you for more than a short time], valid MoT and display a valid VEL)

Sorry if all this sounds negative from your point of view, but that is reality.


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> If anyone is likely to rip you off or cheat you it is more likely to be British immigrants, sadly. In this area, British businesses have a poor reputation. Are you insinuating Spaniards are more dishonest than Brits?
> 
> The fact is that Spain is in deep crisis. This is my home and any work I have to offer goes if at all possible to the people who live here. If you are willing to work for practically nothing then someone who really needs that job will remain on the dole.
> 
> ...


LOL THERES ALWAYS ONE  ,firstly i'm not insinuating anything , secondly i'm not working for nothing i would be working for my keep and the government should get people off there arses and if they are fit enough make them work and see how many of them just happen to find a better job, thirdly wich is pretty obviouse one of the things i'm asking for is somewhere to park my camper as not to bother anyone or the police, on about being negative i bet your a laugh a minute :tongue1:.


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Chris,
> If you want to help then please don't come to a country with such high unemployment where there are plenty of local people, many of whom speak English AND Spanish, are honest, and who will work from sun up to sun down.
> If you want to help try a country with high employment like, uhmm...


AND ANOTHER ONE,i want to work for my keep and relax on the beach in my spare time,in england theres rarely any sun.


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Life in Spain is no longer what it used to be.
> 
> Food prices in our area have gone up by 40%. Unemployment in our area is over 55%. People are so desperate they will literally work for a meal and are grateful for it.
> Now I do not doubt you are honest, decent, etc, etc. But let me ask you this. Why should I or anyone wish to employ you when you only want to work for a couple of hours a day when for the same wage I and others can get someone to work for 6 or more hours.
> ...


The trouble these days is that our governments have bought the crisis to us and there are too many companys exspecting people to work for next to nothing,I DO NOT WANT TO GET INTO THE POLATIC OF THE WORLD,all i want is to give a bit and take a bit in return eace:,i am not a charity i just want a summer in the sun and i would exspect to work for it and if spain is that bad why don't you pack up,come home and give the spanish your work,i mean come on your being a bit of a hipocrit (could never spell )


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

PLEASE PLEASE NO MORE POLITICAL NEGATIVE COMMENTS !!,i only asked if i could give myself away for a short time,OOOH I SAY !,it sounds like some of you would want me to pay for the privaledge LOL,all i want is a bit of relaxation for a few months i've only been on here for a few hours and i'm suicidal , i'm so sorry for offering my services free NOT !!!,CHILL OUT PEOPLE XXX.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shawbags said:


> The trouble these days is that our governments have bought the crisis to us and there are too many companys exspecting people to work for next to nothing,I DO NOT WANT TO GET INTO THE POLATIC OF THE WORLD,all i want is to give a bit and take a bit in return eace:,i am not a charity i just want a summer in the sun and i would exspect to work for it and if spain is that bad why don't you pack up,come home and give the spanish your work,i mean come on your being a bit of a hipocrit (could never spell )



Millions have, many that I know, including me - I'd love to go back to Spain, but the only way we could do it was when my husband commuted to work in the UK - which he became fed up with. If you dont mind me saying, you have the old fashioned attitude about Spain. It really isnt like it used to be 20 years ago when folk would pitch up cos they were "fed up with england", do a bit of "this and that" just to pay the bills. Todays, Spain is a now a European country, with the same rules, regs and nightmares as in the UK, its no longer cheap to live there and prices are rising all the time fuel, electricity, internet - all on a par with the UK (Electricity and internet are more expensive). It has the same issues, problems, political stuff as the UK, but with much higher unemployment tho and not such a good welfare system - so there are a lot more beggars, struggling folk (spanish and otherwise) who actually need to work or dont get anything. 


shawbags said:


> PLEASE PLEASE NO MORE POLITICAL NEGATIVE COMMENTS !!,i only asked if i could give myself away for a short time,OOOH I SAY !,it sounds like some of you would want me to pay for the privaledge LOL,all i want is a bit of relaxation for a few months i've only been on here for a few hours and i'm suicidal , i'm so sorry for offering my services free NOT !!!,CHILL OUT PEOPLE XXX.




Your best bet is to go over and do a bit of research before you spend money going over or certainly take a fund to live from. We can only tell you how it is, how we find it. 

BTW, most of the folk on the forum who are living in Spain, either have internet based jobs, have been there long enough to ride the storm or are pensioners - they dont need to go back to the UK. 

Jo xxx


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> If you are going to be here for more than 90 days you will have to take out residency and for that you will have to prove that you have a monthly income going into a Spanish bank and that you have healthcare provision (not an EHIC!). Your campervan will, in all probability, not be acceptable for homologation (putting onto Spanish plates) and you will not be able to use it after a further 90 days. It will likely have no resale value unless you can sell it to another Brit going back to UK. During the period that you would be able to use the campervan it must be street legal as it would be in UK (Insurance [the green-card on a British insurance may not cover you for more than a short time], valid MoT and display a valid VEL)
> 
> Sorry if all this sounds negative from your point of view, but that is reality.


THIS MAKES ME laugh ,mention a campervan and people think you are a useless no brain scrounging bum,as for 90 days i know plenty of people who tour spain in the winter for 4-5 months and have no problems,i lived in spain for 10 months with no problems at all, though i did'nt walk into the local police station with my hands up and admit to comiting such a dastedly crime ,my son is a mechanic,oh by the way i tought him everything he knows,so my campervan i maticulously maintained,i can get insurance that covers me for the whole of europe for the whole 12 months,even though i have heard that the spanish can be funny over having no green card YOU DO NOT HAVE TO HAVE ONE and it is taxed and who ever mentioned registering my campervan in spain ! ,not only did i not mention it it costs a stupid amount of money to change it over,all i want is sun,sand and maybe a sinyoreeta to spend a little time and frienship with  i'm truly sorry for wanting to relax for a short while,oh and i'm also sorry for buying 2 villas,3 apartments and a factory unit because all the sellers had no money and where on there nees :hail: and i got them at a rediculousley low price ,i did give the one a lift to the bus stop though i mean what more did he want oh and i give him a pair of shoes as he's were worn out :Cry:.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shawbags said:


> THIS MAKES ME laugh ,mention a campervan and people think you are a useless no brain scrounging bum,as for 90 days i know plenty of people who tour spain in the winter for 4-5 months and have no problems,i lived in spain for 10 months with no problems at all, though i did'nt walk into the local police station with my hands up and admit to comiting such a dastedly crime ,my son is a mechanic,oh by the way i tought him everything he knows,so my campervan i maticulously maintained,i can get insurance that covers me for the whole of europe for the whole 12 months,even though i have heard that the spanish can be funny over having no green card YOU DO NOT HAVE TO HAVE ONE and it is taxed and who ever mentioned registering my campervan in spain ! ,not only did i not mention it it costs a stupid amount of money to change it over,all i want is sun,sand and maybe a sinyoreeta to spend a little time and frienship with  i'm truly sorry for wanting to relax for a short while,oh and i'm also sorry for buying 2 villas,3 apartments and a factory unit because all the sellers had no money and where on there nees :hail: and i got them at a rediculousley low price ,i did give the one a lift to the bus stop though i mean what more did he want oh and i give him a pair of shoes as he's were worn out :Cry:.


Go and spend a weekend in Spain and get a feel for how things are there now, no point in us telling you cos we're just upsetting you lol!!!

BTW, do you not have a spell check ???????????? 




Jo xxx


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> Go and spend a weekend in Spain and get a feel for how things are there now, no point in us telling you cos we're just upsetting you lol!!!
> 
> BTW, do you not have a spell check ????????????
> 
> ...


Hi jo,i did try to send you a lengthy reply but it keeps saying not enough text,whats that all about ?,ive been on my arse got back up agian and on my arse again,i am now pretty much nackered with one health problem and another and cannot work a full time job :violin: lol , you won't upset me but all i ask is that if anyone is interested to reply i'm sorry but i have had enough **** of my own over the last 12 months and i'm not interested in people telling me what i already know,i am a little afrain now thinking someone might rob me for as little as my socks  , ANYONE LOOKING FOR A GENUINE BLOKE WITH MORRELS  ,do i sound desperate now LOL , have a good evening,cheers Chris.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

shawbags said:


> The trouble these days is that our governments have bought the crisis to us and there are too many companys exspecting people to work for next to nothing,I DO NOT WANT TO GET INTO THE POLATIC OF THE WORLD,all i want is to give a bit and take a bit in return eace:,*i am not a charity *i just want a summer in the sun and i would exspect to work for it and if spain is that bad why don't you pack up,come home and give the spanish your work,i mean come on your being a bit of a hipocrit (could never spell )


And neither are those of us who have businesses and by businesses I do not necessarily mean a bar or shop or the like. In my case I own a farm. It isn't much but it is my home, the only one I have and the only one I am likely to get seeing as once you head off for sunnier climes the UK washes its hands of you. 
Some of us cannot simply pack up and go home, because some of us do not have the means to do so. Local councils will not/are not obliged to give us a house or flat upon our return. Neither can those returning claim benefits and without an address you cannot get a job. 

Catch 22 in all its glory.

Now whilst I would love to employ someone to help me farm my land, it is a sad fact a great many, me included cannot afford to employ people as we once might have done. And whilst you say you only want a place to park up, food and maybe a shandy for your efforts, why in all honesty would anyone employ someone who is willing to work for only 2 or 3 hours when for the same wage you can get someone to work for 4 to 5 hours. Even bar owners would expect more of you than you are willing to give. How it was in 2004 is not how it is now. 

You asked if anyone had work available and in good faith we answered sorry you didnt like the answers we gave you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shawbags said:


> LOL THERES ALWAYS ONE  ,firstly i'm not insinuating anything , secondly i'm not working for nothing i would be working for my keep and the government should get people off there arses and if they are fit enough make them work and see how many of them just happen to find a better job, thirdly wich is pretty obviouse one of the things i'm asking for is somewhere to park my camper as not to bother anyone or the police, on about being negative i bet your a laugh a minute :tongue1:.


I think you have your countries confused..... you do know that there's no real govt assistance here in Spain, as far as benefits are concerned, don't you?

do you really think that a family getting *400 € a month* is living the life of Riley & sitting on their a$$es all day watching the big-screen TV all day?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm closing this thread now since it's going round in circles

if anyone wants to discuss the rights & wrongs of registering/not registering/legal/illegal vehicles/politics etc - feel free to do so in La Tasca

shawbags - add your details in the prescribed format to this thread - which is the _only _place we allow that kind of post 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/93464-looking-work-spain-work-wanted.html

you never know - someone might see it & offer you work....

:lock1:


----------

